# Knapping Materials in North GA?



## dukedog1 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going up to helen, ga on oct 8th weekend. I'll be driving from sylvester, "south GA". does anyone know of some good places to stop and get/buy flint or obsidian? I've also seen this slag glass stuff. looks interesting.  The only thing I have is some flint from albany. It does ok but just not what I'm looking for. Too much sand and grain to the stone. Breaks real funny. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 21, 2010)

then you got the wrong stuff from Albany. Some of the finest chert came/comes from there. If you want obsidian call or email Jason hinkle 

http://www.oregonthundereggs.com/

he was selling 40lb large FRB for $25 awhule back of different obsidians he has. You have all the good rock right near you. Your good coastal and even coral is in your area.

here is a link to another very reputable rock dealer

http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/33456


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2010)

there are several roadside vendors up there that have colored glass nodules ....


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 21, 2010)

dukedog1, look me up and I can point you to some better grades around the Albany area. Tranlucent coastal plain butterscotch is great material. Even the lower grades of chert knaps brautifully with proper heat treating.


----------



## dukedog1 (Sep 21, 2010)

jcinpc said:


> then you got the wrong stuff from Albany. Some of the finest chert came/comes from there. QUOTE]
> 
> You got any idea what parts? I've found lots of rock on the southwest side but nothing I would call good flint. Most has to much limestone. I'm looking at places that have been cleared with bull dozer. i'll put up some pics today


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2010)

That Flint River stuff from Albany is some of the best flint I've ever worked, and I've hit rocks of all kinds from all over the country over the years. I'd love to have some more of it, like a couple dumptruck loads.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 21, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> That Flint River stuff from Albany is some of the best flint I've ever worked, and I've hit rocks of all kinds from all over the country over the years. I'd love to have some more of it, like a couple dumptruck loads.



Uhhh yesssiiiirrrr....Love that sweet carmel flint river


----------



## dukedog1 (Sep 21, 2010)

There's definetly  lots of flint everywhere. Most of it is no good. Anything to be looking for? Sand, Close to water or creek, low spots, high spots, any particular type of dirt or clay? You don't have to tell me your spot, just what type of terrain should I be looking for?


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 21, 2010)

one filled with alot of rocks,lol If you can get in the water do that.
heres 2 pics of what your looking for


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

Everytime I see coral, I think of those mankiller Hillsboroughs.


----------



## dukedog1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I've found some similar to that. Mine doesn't look to be as smooth though. I've looked below 32 bridge and down at Punks landing. Never find much more than limestone. Every now and then I can find a good piece. Was busting a piece outside that was good till it revealed a baseball sized core of limestone. never know till you bust it.  
at pic from left to right. overcooked texas chert. next two are cooked flint river . fourth one is from 32 bridge that is uncooked. last 2 are albany that were uncooked. just trying to make some to go on arrows till I get good enough to makem bigger.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 21, 2010)

well keep an eye out for these, Kevin posted this info, these were stolen from 3 dealer 2 in Fl 1 in Ga.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 21, 2010)

heres a sweet hilly


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 21, 2010)

dude, Ill post ya some pics on cooking without a kiln give me a few minutes


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2010)

That's the stuff, Jeff.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 21, 2010)

show the picture of the bed of your truck LOADED with it. I wanted him to see the cortex of it since thats whats going to be visible to him.

also duke, you need a spalling hammer, if you cant find one make one, take a 5lb sledge hammer and take the head off and put in a fire and burn the temper out, rehaft it and your in business


----------



## dukedog1 (Sep 29, 2010)

better rock made some better points. Thanks for everyone's help and advise.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 29, 2010)

oh yeah, nice looking points


----------

